# One off trade UK shares



## corr (8 September 2009)

Hi,
Help please. I want to sell some Cadbury shares. I usually only trade aussie shares so this is new to me. Can anyone suggest a broker for a one-off trade? I don't want to lose all our money in fees and charges, the sale value is about $2000.
Thanks


----------



## corr (8 September 2009)

Hi,
I just rang Commsec and they advised because of the fact that the UK has certificates, that it's a problem because it's only $2000.
Any further suggestions would be great.
Thanks


----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

Argo Blockchain LSE: ARB main market  OTCQB venture market:
Price chart live: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^ARB&width=350&height=200&p=2&t=1&vol=1&dm=2

I hold a considerable position in this share.


----------

